# Bulbs Changed...



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Well with the onset of darker nights I decided to swap out my H7 "dipped beam" bulbs with some Philips X-Treme Power H7's.....I also changed the sidelights to the Philips Blue Vision W5W that I kept from the 2.0T....took less than 40 mins all told.

Once again they do seem to have an improvement over the OEM stuff.....one small point to mention.

The cap that covers the dipped beam section is now secured with a torx screw as well as the spring clip....


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> Well with the onset of darker nights I decided to swap out my H7 "dipped beam" bulbs with some Philips X-Treme Power H7's.....I also changed the sidelights to the Philips Blue Vision W5W that I kept from the 2.0T....took less than 40 mins all told.
> 
> Once again they do seem to have an improvement over the OEM stuff.....one small point to mention.
> 
> The cap that covers the dipped beam section is now secured with a torx screw as well as the spring clip....


Sorry for being a bit fick! Are these straight Halogen replacements, just been reading about them and they sound really good...

Also were they easy to swap? I am picking up my TdiQ this week, but did not spec Xeons.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes. plug and play.
Bulbs are easy - you simply remove the light cluster, change and replace. 10mins max tops.

As for no xenons - big mistake.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Yes. plug and play.
> Bulbs are easy - you simply remove the light cluster, change and replace. 10mins max tops.
> 
> As for no xenons - big mistake.


Budget did not stretch  Mag Ride or Xeons? Think you agree I went fo rthe right option! :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

As long as you agree, thats the important part.


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

These bulbs you mention get a great write up at approx £20 the pair. Has anyone used these H7 Philips New Diamond Vision Headlight 5000K to give genuine HID appearance at approx £38 the pair they reckon they give the ultimate xenon effect. Can anyone back this up or would I be better with the £20 a pair X-Treme power bulbs ?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

The Rainman said:


> These bulbs you mention get a great write up at approx £20 the pair. Has anyone used these H7 Philips New Diamond Vision Headlight 5000K to give genuine HID appearance at approx £38 the pair they reckon they give the ultimate xenon effect. Can anyone back this up or would I be better with the £20 a pair X-Treme power bulbs ?


If you want a brighter spread then go fro the Xtremes...if you just want the "cool" HID look go for the New Diamond Vision...

Personally the Xtremes are the way to go IMHO...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Just ordered mine from Powerbulb.com and they are giving away the side light bulbs for free as well!


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

I see reaperman you state that the side lights are Philips Blue Vision W5W. Yet in my manual it states on page 210 that the side lights are 5W (*H*5W). Can someone please confirm that the W5W do fit before I buy ? Thanks


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

The Rainman said:


> I see reaperman you state that the side lights are Philips Blue Vision W5W. Yet in my manual it states on page 210 that the side lights are 5W (*H*5W). Can someone please confirm that the W5W do fit before I buy ? Thanks


Well these are the ones I've just fitted..

http://www.powerbulbs.com/product_list. ... 37&cat2=12


----------



## top snagger (Jun 27, 2008)

I too have swapped my headlight bulbs for Philips X-Treme Power and there is a notable difference. I'm not saying that its on a par with Xenons but for £25 they are well worth it.

I bit of a 'tip' for anyone reading this and thinking of changing there bulbs :-

You have to remove the whole headlight unit in order to change the bulbs & the manual tells you to remove the plastic trim panel to the side of each headlight. I found them difficult to remove without risking breaking something but realised that you only need release the panels top retaining catch and then gently pull the top of the panel toward you to access the headlight screw. Job done and no damage incurred!!


----------



## TT_Newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

top snagger said:


> ...you only need release the panels top retaining catch and then gently pull the top of the panel toward you to access the headlight screw. Job done and no damage incurred!!


Good tip. I will be trying that when I change the bulbs this weekend. Thanks.

Fin


----------



## kdes24uk (May 10, 2007)

are you changing just the dipped beam or the main beam also ?


----------



## Regina_TT (Sep 15, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> I also changed the sidelights to the Philips Blue Vision W5W that I kept from the 2.0T....


Hey Reaperman,

Do you have any pics, particularly of the sidelights, since you made the change? Before and after? 

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## TT_Newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

kdes24uk said:


> are you changing just the dipped beam or the main beam also ?


I am planning on changing just the dipped beam for now. The way I see it, living in a built up area, I am less likely to use the full beams as often as, say, if I was in the country.


----------



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

top snagger said:


> I too have swapped my headlight bulbs for Philips X-Treme Power and there is a notable difference. I'm not saying that its on a par with Xenons but for £25 they are well worth it.
> 
> I bit of a 'tip' for anyone reading this and thinking of changing there bulbs :-
> 
> You have to remove the whole headlight unit in order to change the bulbs & the manual tells you to remove the plastic trim panel to the side of each headlight. I found them difficult to remove without risking breaking something but realised that you only need release the panels top retaining catch and then gently pull the top of the panel toward you to access the headlight screw. Job done and no damage incurred!!


Good advice by top snagger, I managed to break one of the retaining clips on the side panel, I also managed to snap both guides underneath the cluster why ?? how ?? By mistaking screw 1 for the screw behind screw 2 at the same level (how thick am i - dont answer) Screw 1 is in the same level as screw 3. Also if Id read the manual correctly instead of pulling the rubber cover off for the side light and looking for 5 mins to find the bulb, Managed to pull the black plastic strip and locate the bulb, managed to super glue the plastic guides back on and also the retaining clip on the side panel so just waiting for darkness now to go and try them out. Managed to change the near side cluster trouble free in around 10 mins (because I had all the mistakes on the off side cluster) My excuse, I couldny wait to get them in and try them oot


----------



## TT_Newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

Top Snagger - that was great advice - should be in the manual. No need to completely remove the panel. There is plenty of room available bu pulling it aside slightly. Anyway, after fumbling around for about 30 mins on the first headlight unit, I finally got it. It then only took me 5 mins to do the second. One thing I should have done is read the manual BEFORE I started. I assumed removing the headlight would be fairly straightforward. They are, but only so long as you get the right screws.

I changed both the dipped and the side lights with the Phillips Xtreme H7 and the freebie side lights you get with Powerbulbs. I can confirm there is a notable difference, which I could only really see driving home tonight, not earlier when I fitted them. The light is a lot brighter and appears to have a better spread on the road, and you also notice more of a crisp spectrum-type light on the back of cars in front. Its not Xenon, but is very professional and grown-up - and by that I mean its not that flooded blue style you see on every chav's saxo and astra. I see too many of those lights these days - looks hilarious. I noticed also that the OEM bulb I took out appeared to be a Philips Premium H7.


----------



## CRAIGLUCKY (Feb 5, 2007)

I have just today tried to change my bulbs. Can someone please tell me once you have loosened/rmoved the bolt which way does the headlamp come out. I have tried for 10 mins today and give up. Don't want to damage anything. Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Assuming you have loosened the correct screws it pulls out with NO force.
Take time to look at the pics in the manual fully.

If you don't you break the plastic guide in the bottom (or at least you do on the xenon ones) and alignment will be lost.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Assuming you have loosened the correct screws it pulls out with NO force.
> Take time to look at the pics in the manual fully.
> 
> If you don't you break the plastic guide in the bottom (or at least you do on the xenon ones) and alignment will be lost.


As the man says.....

There are 3 torx screws to loosen...the manual clearly shows which ones.... :wink: 
Dont forget to disconnect the electrical connector off the back of the lamp cluster too..once done the cluster should just come out nicely.


----------



## TT_Newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

CRAIGLUCKY said:


> I have just today tried to change my bulbs. Can someone please tell me once you have loosened/rmoved the bolt which way does the headlamp come out. I have tried for 10 mins today and give up. Don't want to damage anything. Thanks


Loosen the two screws that are behind the unit below the surface. The one on the outer side of the light is visible by simply looking behind the unit. The second can only be seen once the plastic is loosened and pulled forward. The third screw is the torque screw on top of the unit and slightly towards the outer side of the middle - this needs to be completely removed. As Tosh says, the unit will come out very easily once these screws are loosened / removed.

Be careful when taking out the connector as you dont want to drop the unit and crack or break the unit. Might be an idea to disconnect it before pulling it out. I only say as I almost dropped the whole thing when I struggled to take out the connector.


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

TT_Newbie said:


> CRAIGLUCKY said:
> 
> 
> > I have just today tried to change my bulbs. Can someone please tell me once you have loosened/rmoved the bolt which way does the headlamp come out. I have tried for 10 mins today and give up. Don't want to damage anything. Thanks
> ...


What???? :? :x [smiley=book2.gif] :-| 

The handbook says slacken off the two outer bolts by a few turns and completely remove the middle one (numbered 2 if I remember correctly) and then make sure you get your catcher's mitt ready because the headlamp will fly out. Well it doesn't. I'm with TT_Newbie on this one. I looked at the handbook saw that I'd have to *remove* the 2 upper bolts on the actual car, slackened off the lower bolt so the bracket would slide free but the headlight was not keen on being removed. I grant you I didn't disconnect the electrics but there was still some slack in the wires. I gave up and reassembled it.

Whats this 'plastic guide' thing? The handbook doesn't even mention that!! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Teach me to think I'm a handy man.


----------



## top snagger (Jun 27, 2008)

OK, I've taken a few pics which may help for anyone trying this over the weekend??

View attachment 2


View attachment 1




The light unit should be free to pull from the car now, it takes a little bit of jiggery pokerey to get it out but you should find it OK. Dont forget to release the electrical connector which will probably be easier to access once you start to remove the unit.


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

This weeks AutoExpress have a write up on bulbs...

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/230061/lightbulb-test.html?CMP=NLC-Newsletters

My advice stick with X-treme 80s


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures, going to sort mine out tomorrow, (only just got a free day to change the bulbs)...

I will let you know what I think of the bulbs tomorrow night


----------



## MGBTT (May 12, 2008)

Just changed both my main and dip. Quite easy the hardest part was getting the connector out for the back. The black plastic trim came of easily once the clip was undone so i took them off as I was worred about them falling off and scratching the paint. Took about 45 minutes. I put some old carpet on the floor in front of the car to rest the light units on to change the bulbs so not to scratch the lense.


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Bought a pair of Philips H7 X-treme 80s for £22.90. If they are like the ones on my GTi, I'm sure they'll be good.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello again...

Followed the instructions! Stupid plastic covering, managed to snap it slightly (nothing a bit of super glue would not fix).

Glad everyone had taken pictures, as the manual is bloody useless at pointing out screw 3! ( the one up top, or not as the case maybe)

Blub's look good, quite bright and clear. did not think much of them at first, until I got on to a darker road then you really could see the difference.

Thanks to Reaperman for the original advice.

Paul


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Hello again...
> 
> Followed the instructions! Stupid plastic covering, managed to snap it slightly (nothing a bit of super glue would not fix).
> 
> ...


No probs...... :wink:


----------



## lwen (Dec 20, 2008)

Just received my striped leds... I will try to follow the steps asap.
By the way, why to use a rigid plastic? The strip is not consistent enough? Does the original tape on strip is not strong enough?

Tks,


----------



## omicronau (Sep 1, 2009)

The f*in plastic covering! I was so worried it would snap so it took me 10+ minutes on each side to remove it and i still snapped off one of the brackets!!
Hope the bulbs were worth it...


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

I know this thread was originally an old one :roll:

But has anyone got any pictures...before/after..thinking of doing mone once i've got it as was to "tight/Broke" to spec Xenons :? 
Cheers.


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Hands up...I admit I am absolutely useless when it comes to motoring technical/mechanical know-how....(honestly Im not a gay hairdresser)

Does anyone live in Glasgow who has swapped out their halogens for Phillps xtreme or similar...and could give me a hand with mine! Or could recommend a local garage who might be able to help..

Cheers,

Sirus


----------



## Gemini (Apr 26, 2009)

Blanchie said:


> But has anyone got any pictures...before/after..thinking of doing mone once i've got it as was to "tight/Broke" to spec Xenons :?


A bit late I know but I have just replaced my dipped beam with Philips X-tremes and installed DRL's. Hope the photos are of use to those still considering doing this.









Original sidelights









Original sidelights and dipped beam









DRL's installed on drivers side - original sidelight on passenger side









DRL's and X-treme installed on driver side - original bulbs still installed on passenger side









DRL's and X-tremes installed on both sides of car

Comparing the 2nd and 5th photos I am more than happy with the results.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

That is a massive difference, nicely done. Where do you live that is some serious snow?


----------



## Gemini (Apr 26, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> That is a massive difference, nicely done. Where do you live that is some serious snow?


Thanks - its not often I finish a piece of DIY with a smile on my face 

I live in Bedfordshire and am expecting up to 10cm overnight according to the local weather stations. Have never driven the TT in the snow so am looking forward to seeing how the quattro performs tomorrow.


----------



## octavian (Dec 10, 2008)

Gemini said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > That is a massive difference, nicely done. Where do you live that is some serious snow?
> ...


Hi Gemini from another Bedfordshire TT driver. Coincidentally I've also done those mods to my quattro - makes a big improvement. Not much sign of that snow yet. I'm also looking forward to seeing how the TT performs in the snow.

Ocatavian


----------



## Gemini (Apr 26, 2009)

> Hi Gemini from another Bedfordshire TT driver. Coincidentally I've also done those mods to my quattro - makes a big improvement. Not much sign of that snow yet. I'm also looking forward to seeing how the TT performs in the snow.
> 
> Ocatavian


Its certainly arrived now and plenty of it. Will be out for a "spin" after rush hour.


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

Gemini said:


> Blanchie said:
> 
> 
> > But has anyone got any pictures...before/after..thinking of doing mone once i've got it as was to "tight/Broke" to spec Xenons :?
> ...


cheers dude


----------



## Sylvian (Apr 27, 2007)

Sirus said:


> Hands up...I admit I am absolutely useless when it comes to motoring technical/mechanical know-how....(honestly Im not a gay hairdresser)
> 
> Does anyone live in Glasgow who has swapped out their halogens for Phillps xtreme or similar...and could give me a hand with mine! Or could recommend a local garage who might be able to help..
> 
> ...


http://www.audivwrepaircentre.co.uk/index.html
They will swap your bulbs for 20 odd quid.

On the topic of bulbs i have a pair of Osram Nightbreakers for sale.
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=161074

Im selling these bulbs on Ebay now. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :MESELX:IT


----------



## chris6 (Dec 8, 2009)

hello every one , first post for me . Has anyone found it neccessary to check & adjust the beam settings after fitting the Phillips bulbs.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

chris6 said:


> hello every one , first post for me . Has anyone found it neccessary to check & adjust the beam settings after fitting the Phillips bulbs.


Hi Chris and welcome. No I didn't. You shouldn't have to adjust anything if you're replacing with a quality bulb. They are designed to the same parameters and should be a straight swap. Beam cut off and direction etc. are the same, so you don't end up dazzling oncoming drivers, you just see a bit further with a more even light spread.


----------



## M1_EQA (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone recommend where to buy the Xtremes?

Also very interested in attempting to fit the DRLs although a little scared as MY10 seem to have error codes going off left right and centre...


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

omg here's me thinking all TTs come with Xenons standard due to the projector design! Need to go out and check later hopefully mine is xenon 

edit: looks like its not... oh well I guess there's a HID ballast conversion plus LED project in the works then. Lucky its summer soon but gonna need it for those winter months.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gemini said:


> Blanchie said:
> 
> 
> > But has anyone got any pictures...before/after..thinking of doing mone once i've got it as was to "tight/Broke" to spec Xenons :?
> ...


I too am too tight to get DRL's fitted!

What i want to do is change the bulbs on my side lights so they are less yellow and more white. Anyone recommend any whiter side light bulbs??

Whilst im on the subject, can anyone recommend any whiter dipped beam bulbs?

Might aswell do them all at once.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just get HID kits like I am planning to do mate  100% guaranteed whiteness!

I am also getting PIAA fog light bulbs and an LED strip to get that TTS look


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

I really can not understand what all the fuss is about lights, I can see fine with mine. :?


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

newt said:


> I really can not understand what all the fuss is about lights, I can see fine with mine. :?


Halogens are good on the TT but for a car like this you would expect xenons as standard. Xenons are so much better in the dark.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Unless you're coming the other way! They are nice, but when I tried halogens I found like newt that I could see fine with them.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Had Xenon's on my Mk1 I did not think they were significantly better than Halogens. I believe folk have a fascination with the whiter light, although only people coming towards you get to see them. So many cars have white lights, most chavs have blue, and it is no big deal anymore.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

maxamus007 said:


> Anyone recommend any whiter side light bulbs??
> Anyone recommend any whiter dipped beam bulbs?


^ Anyone? :?


----------



## Laibach (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello,

My first post here  Here is my solution with some pics...

Sidelights are canbus leds (8+1 SMD 6000K) and H7 bulbs are E -marked (roadlegal). These are whitest legal H7 bulbs what I have found.


----------



## markd9713 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey,

Just got my TT a couple of days ago - Where did you purchase the dipped beams from?

Thank you 



Laibach said:


> Hello,
> 
> My first post here  Here is my solution with some pics...
> 
> Sidelights are canbus leds (8+1 SMD 6000K) and H7 bulbs are E -marked (roadlegal). These are whitest legal H7 bulbs what I have found.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

hope88 said:


> Just get HID kits like I am planning to do mate  100% guaranteed whiteness!
> 
> I am also getting PIAA fog light bulbs and an LED strip to get that TTS look


How come you have a TTS without Xenon Lights?


----------

